# WHATS IT WORTH??!!  WHATS IT WORTH??! WHATS IT WORTH?



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2007)

I have been seeing (WHAT'S IT WORTH?) on here a lot lately, AKA a bottle some one dug,whats it worth?......I will tell you what its worth, Its worth all, the dirt, all the mud, all the rocks and the filth I go through to get to these glass objects of the past, its worth the pain of pulling buckets up one after another, even when the pit get real DEEP and your tired as hell, its worth your wife or girlfriend yelling at you asking why you are going DIGGING another weekend! Its worth taking off from work to finish up a pit and using your vacation days, Its worth being misunderstood by (Non Diggers) thinking your crazy for crawling into (OUTHOUSE) holes, ITS WORTH THAT AND A LOT MORE TO ME.

 I have sold a bottle here and there, don't get me wrong but my (good) ones I keep, I rarely hear much about the history of bottles on here, how the past was when these bottles where in use, I posted a clip from the New York Times from 1875 about privies a while back, one reply, its all bout what it worth, I am just saying I see that a lot, and felt like venting, Keep on Digging! Rick*


----------



## bearswede (Jul 3, 2007)

If you keep your eyes open, you will see a lot of information being shared here... "What it's worth" is part of the hobby too... Let's not forget that...

 Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2007)

I do keep my eyes open look at my posts, I SEE (whats it worth more).


----------



## justadddirt (Jul 3, 2007)

Rick, I have to agree with you. My outlook on bottle collecting is the thrill of finding, age & history of the bottle. Not really concerned about the value. But that's my opinon. Oh well!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2007)

Your opinion is a good one  Gary,[] Like  I said if you find a good bottle and you know its up there in (rarity), that's one thing, but every 5 and 10 dollar bottle? And there are new people I understand, but TO ME I love the fact that these bottles have not been touched by any one for 100 to 150 years that's the cool part! I also have to dig! for my own bottles with my own hands.aint nothing better. Rick


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 3, 2007)

I'll be the first to admit I've hustled antiques for a living. I've sold all of my best finds until now. Not that I haven't kept a few things here and there over the years but I wish I would been in a position to keep more. 
    The "Moneybug" bit me when I was young. I found a "Clipper Pilsner Beer" conetop when I was 12. I had a brief stint as a Beer Can Collector until I sold what is one of the rarest cans out there. It was all downhill from there too.
    I have found and sold some of the most desirable antiques there are. I don't regret every sale just the ones where I was so broke I took a beating.
    I'm not selling my best anymore to live off of. Sure it helps having a good job to rely on but I wish I would have held onto many things, that I will never have the chance of owning again. 
    Sure we all wonder what something is worth when we find it. It gives us an idea of just how rare an object is. It makes me proud to know when I've found something so scarce to make it valuable to others. Maybe instead of asking something's worth in dollars I'll ask "How common or rare is this bottle or artifact?".


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2007)

*That's it Zane I was just thinking of that..Thats how to ask...How common? how rare? This Quote comes from A good friend of mine MR.Charlie Cook a 70 year old privy digger from New Orleans.                                                                                 THE VALUE OF A BOTTLE JUST TELLS YOU HOW GOOD YOUR DOING. *


----------



## hj (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Rick,
 I have not been in the hobby for a very long time, and the very best bottle in my collection would not fetch a hundred dollars in anyoneâ€™s market. I also have a 95 mini van with 200,000 miles on it, a relic from my soccer dad days. I could probably get about five hundred for it if I tried to sell. If my best bottle fell off of the shelf and smashed I would be heartbroken. If the mini van did not start in the morning I wouldnâ€™t lose any sleep over it. I could always get a hundred at the scrap yard.
 Dollar-wise my van is worth more than five times what my best bottle is. But not to me. Dollar value is relative.
 I think that as a society we have gotten so used to making an investment and then watching it depreciate into garbage that when we find something that was garbage that has appreciated into something of value it intrigues us. Rarity is a abstract measure because it lacks numbers in most cases. People _understand _dollar value. I think a lot of us feel the same way that you do about finding and holding, and asking a dollar value in most cases is simply looking for a yardstick on â€œhow well we didâ€.
 Regards
 HJ


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 3, 2007)

I dig for my local stuff.....I'm a local collector....I keep digging for my local stuff...they are so hard to find....we have the age just can't find the bottles....The what's it worth to me is a bonus for digging 200 outhouses in 23 month's and not finding what I'm looking for.  Its nice to look at all the bottles you've dug, the ones you have and the pics of the ones you used to have who adorn other diggers shelves.  I would rather trade but sometimes making a buck helps out.  If it were easy and you could make alot of cash everyone would be doing it.  
 Most people 5 foot into a clay cap then hitting water would go back to their fishing pole.  I have not touched my fishing gear in 23 months.  Just remember, the number one rule.....there are no rules!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2007)

> the number one rule.....there are no rules!


 
 You got that Right!!


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm creeping out of the shadows for this one.  It hasn't been that long ago that I was a valuehound, wondering how much every crap bottle I found was worth.  Then I started digging privies, and learning.  Then I started digging old privies, and learning some more.  I'd say it's half learning and half thrill factor, the money is just a bonus.  I'm also a local collector, and kind of have a thing for clay pipes, but I'll sell other bottles for whatever I can get.  I just use any money to buy local stuff that I can't dig, like photos etc.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't help myself,I just can't stay out of these philosophical debates.Rick,I have always liked your opinion on this,as I've heard it on another site.It reminds me of my father in law,a bottle digger of 30+ years and will never buy a bottle and hardly trades.It makes him happy,and that is what it's about.Myself on the other hand like to know the value of my finds and I am open to trade on most all but a precious few.Not for money reasons but for the sake of collecting.If I can sell stuff I don't enjoy looking at often and get something I really enjoy I should.In the end it makes for a better collection.My collection is not one category and I don't dig in the same state I was raised so I do not dig the bottles I started collecting.I have alot of nice bottles from many collecting categories but am envious of those who have peiced together very complete local collections,or collections specializing in one category.There are good collector's and then there are good scroungers and digger's.I am a better gatherer,I guess.I would like to improve on the collecting end of the hobby.In the past diggers were the dummies who drug the bottles to the show to sell to knowledgable collector's for pennies on the dollar.I think sites like this as well as ebay has ended that.I dig far more bottles than I ever intend on keeping so I need to know values or get screwed on all my hard work.I love bottles and love digging them,but I got started because a buddies mom offered to pay us $20 for every embossed milk from her grandfather's dairy we could find at the dump.I was 12 and have dug thousands of bottles since for the pure love of it.Not only have I benefited but so have the collector's you and I have sold to.Those bottles end up filling an important spot on their shelf,much better than an lesser spot in one the boxes under my house.You and I understand the history and so does anybody that sticks with this hobby for years.If  money gets them started great,we need newcomers to keep the hobby alive.To each his own I guess,Sorry for the soapbox,Doug


----------



## capsoda (Jul 4, 2007)

Most newbees do ask whats it worth because they haven't yet learned that it has any history. Once they learn that it hasn't much value the next logical step is to wonder where it came from and what it was used for. Then they are hooked. Don't bother me any more but it shure used to.


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 4, 2007)

Quit talkin or get out of the hole!
 Hit it with the shovel again why don't ya!
 I'm tired of lookin at the crack a your ass!
 I'm on one! No its a ketchup!
 Aaaaahhhhh!  @$#@
 WATER!!!!!!
 BRICKS!!!!! 
 ROCKS!!!!!!
 PLANKS!!!!!!!
 Petered out!
 COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!
 Gunna look Good on my Shelf!
 Hey Rick,
 I seen your buddy Ryan out and about Sunday!  
 A very good day diggin!  I hear your up to gettin together on a dig!  
 Hey any good one liners


----------



## LC (Jul 4, 2007)

I got hooked on bottles by finding some under an old house I tore down for a guy in the early 1970s after coming home from the Service. They were actually just common bottles, but I was very intrigued by them. And then I ran into a Friend I had not seen since I was drafted into the Armed Forces, and came to find out he had discovered the original town dump here where I grew up on the banks of the good old White Oak Creek while fishing for Rock Bass one Spring. The main part of the dump had broken loose from the bank and slid down the hill. My friend said that there they were, bottle necks and bottoms sticking out of the dirt every where ! When I saw the sodas and whiskeys and other medicines and flask he had dug out of the ground, I went totally off the deep end, and have never lost interest in collecting bottles since. That blasted dump was not twenty five feet from the hole where we swam in the summer months when I was a Kid. 
   For a long time I never even thought about what one of my finds might be worth, then I joined the Ohio Valley Bottle Club. After being lied to and screwed so many times by the veteran collectors who had the knowledge of the value of bottles, and found that I had been trading money bottles for more or less junk, knowledge of the value of a bottle then became very important to me. As Lobes stated, you need to know values of bottles if you intend to buy , trade, or sell them to others. It was only then though that I felt the need to know value. *And let me say before going any farther pertaining to the Ohio Bottle Club, there were many good and honest collectors that belonged to it as well as the bad ones, and I am sure there still is, although I have not been a member of it since the 70s*. Still, since the first day I became a bottle collector, the searching and finding the dumps and making those sometimes small as well as  great finds are still the main thrill of the hobby for me. I do not have an extremely valuable collection, some of my bottles I cherish are only worth a few bucks, but I found them myself, and was thrilled as I uncovered them. I do know that I do have a bottle or two that is worth a good bit of money. I know this, because I researched them, trying to find out history of the maker as well as the value of the bottle in question. I still have many bottles I have no idea what they are worth, I have not bought a bottle price guide book since the 70s, and have no idea where  I have even put the books I bought back then. And actually, I do not really care, but if I ever decide to get rid of the collection I have, I will sure find out what the value of every one of them are if I am able to, before I attempt to sell them.
      If a person asks me the history or value of a bottle, if I know it, I will tell them. I am more than willing to share my knowledge of anything I know with others, I fell very good about that. I know collectors , that if you ask them a question about a bottle, that will not tell you one dam thing about anything, I find that quite sad. That is another thing I truly like about this forum, people here are always happy to share their knowledge with others, or so it seems to me anyway, and I am glad I am a part of it. 
      One of the things I used to think about when I would dig up an old bottle, especially pertaining to a soda pop bottle was ; *what was that person doing or seeing that was going on around them at the time they were drinking it a hundred plus years ago. IF BOTTLES COULD ONLY TELL THE STORY !*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2007)

Na no one liners......A brick, stone or wood one would be nice though.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2007)

Yea me to Cap, some time I just (flare) out on a thought, and go with it, but that's just me  hahahahah!!!good subject though huh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...Its 7 am IM relaxed now, ready to go out and check a sink I probed. HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2007)

I HEAR YOU L.C....I really wasn't saying that in a bad way, that all I am seeing was (WHAT'S IT WORTH) it was just an observation, and yes every one has to start out some where, and ask questions to learn, even (WHAT'S IT WORTH) I guess in the long run you either you grow in to a bottle LOVER or just a bottle collector. Rick


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 4, 2007)

Doug , Lobe , Bear , and LC ...... very well said !
 Doug , you mention another site in your post . Are you the one that dug the Green John Roots ?


----------



## lmadams (Jul 4, 2007)

I wanted to share my opinion, for "what its worth".  I have recently started to wonder what my bottles are worth--not because I am planning to sell them--unless I get duplicates or need money--but I wonder if I should take any extra precautions with them-- Should I put certain ones on a higher shelf, or leave them down on lower shelves where they risk being bumped by a kid, dog or cat...


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 4, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: lmadams
> 
> I wanted to share my opinion, for "what its worth".  I have recently started to wonder what my bottles are worth--not because I am planning to sell them--unless I get duplicates or need money--but I wonder if I should take any extra precautions with them-- Should I put certain ones on a higher shelf, or leave them down on lower shelves where they risk being bumped by a kid, dog or cat...


 There is nothing wrong with wondering what they are worth . That's just human nature and part of the hobby ! It is smart to know there values if you ever decide to sell or trade them at some point.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 4, 2007)

The one you got attacked for inquiring about?Haha[]Yes,I still have it and enjoy it very much.It is tempting to sell it,the way the market has been the last 6 months or so,though.Take care,Doug


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 4, 2007)

Since I publish a â€œprice guideâ€ I guess I am guilty of contributing to the capitalization of the hobby.
On other forums I have even been accused of just being in it for profit. Unfortunately I have yet to see that profit []  I think its nice to know the value of bottles since it indicates the rarity and desirability of the bottle for collectors. A number rating system from 1-100 would probably serve just as well but it wouldnâ€™t be any easier to assign and I donâ€™t think people would like it as much. 
I sell bottles I donâ€™t collect to pay for bottles that I do collect so value is important to me when I sell and when I buy. Iâ€™d love to dig all the bottles I collect but thatâ€™s not very realistic. Just my opinion for what its worth.   

 I have to admit that I do get kind of pissed sometimes when I see a person with 1 post demanding a value for a bottle then never posting again. I think they are typically fleabay sellers trying to get an estimate rather than future bottle collectors.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2007)

I do the same gunther, sell my seconds or bottles I don't collect, to buy a (good high end) bottle like a flask, the people your talking about the HIT & RUNS are the ones I mean, how much? .........................Gone, they are not in to bottles just $ $ $ $ $. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes in deed you are right, there is nothing wrong with knowing what a bottle is worth, but if that's( all )you care about I suggest you get another hobby, go sell stocks or bonds or some thing, people are always wondering what they are worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's the way of the world Money Money Money, for me its dig dig dig history history history.Rick


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 4, 2007)

All I know is, that since finding this site and finding my first milk bottles at that yardsale, I'm hooked! I have put together my own book on Local bottles that gives a 1-5 star rating. It's the best way to determine how scarce a bottle is for me. Every collector has his own price for which they believe a bottle to be worth to them. In my case it's my "Pittsburgh Consolidated Ice Company" Demi's. I have been told they are worth anywhere from $150-$200 but I wouldn't sell the pair for $400 because they're worth more to me.
   In other words... A bottle or any artifact is only worth what someone is willing to give for it on any given day.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2007)

I found a quarter today what's it worth? Bhahahah!!!!![8D]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 4, 2007)

A dolla 2. 98 on alternating Wednesdays. But this just aint your Wednesday! [&o]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2007)

Hahaha never is gunsmoke never is.[8D]


----------



## LC (Jul 4, 2007)

I didn't take it in a bad way at all Rick, I understood where you were coming from.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2007)

Cool .. I am glad, cuz I was going to have a hard time sleepin [8D][]


----------



## LC (Jul 4, 2007)

I never really thought about it before, but if you have a collection of bottles that are worth a lot of money, having them insured would not be a bad idea either. As I stated before, I know I have a few pretty good ones, and My Misses has the Hull Pottery, and I have some Roseville, Weller, and Rookwood Pottery. If the house were to catch fire and burn down, I believe that the insurance co. would not reimburse on antiques, just household contents. I was told once I believe that a person should take pictures of their antiques or what ever it is they collect,  have them appraised, and take out an insurance policy. Will have to ask my agent for clarification on that situation.[/align]


----------



## bearswede (Jul 5, 2007)

> you grow in to a bottle LOVER or just a bottle collector. Rick


 
 Not true... Most people are both...


 Ron


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 5, 2007)

This is definately a very interesting topic and im seeing some interesting opinions. I personally only sell what i dont collect, especially milks. That way i can get the early fond du lac stuff that i have a very small chance of ever finding!
 Rick i agree with you about the one time posters. That gets annoying fast. Good think we gots a nice set of regulars to talk to!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's my nickles worth:

 i have to agree with rick on this one, i have seen "whats it worth" asked alot lately not only by the new comers, but also by the long timers and the shorttime regulars too, i also have to agree that it gripes my ass everytime i hear it, i guess i just feel that that shouldnt be the first thing someone asks, you might as well ask "how much can i SELL OUT  for?"

                                            vios mio, No es bueno
                                                        juan


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

*How much can I sell my Bottlesoul to the devil for???  Hahaha!![8D]  Ahhhhh life is Good!! Rick**[/align] [/align]*They where  just calming down spence lol*[/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

Let me rephrase that Ron...I think the people who do not know the history of any bottle they have on there shelf not even one, or really don't care about the history, are (bottle Keepers). I consider myself a B.D.C.L Bottle digger, collector, and bottle lover, to collect something you should know something about what you collect. I am just saying some people don't, not saying you don't, or any one on here doesn't, I am just saying what I have seen over the years. Rick


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 5, 2007)

Nicer dug ones I keep because I rolled it out of the dirt myself. I buy nicer labeled meds when I find them cheap enough.
 Knowing value is an intregal part of it for me. I suspect this hobby would not have people paying thousands of dollars unless value was a key part of it for _everyone_..buyer or seller. To me, anyone who would pay money for a bottle is a true bottle lover..


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 5, 2007)

LMAO, I just read this and had to paste it here...lol..









 RE: 2 SwallowS - 7/4/2007 10:55:22 PM 


















 showPicture("7/4/2007 10:55:22 PM",0,0,0,114300,3)





*RICKJJ59W*

 titleAndStar(697,0,0,false,"","")
 Super Member





 [align=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align]
 Posts: 697
 Joined: 3/8/2007 
 From: Rick W Allentown PA
 Status: online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Really? I got 50 bucks for the whiskey on ebay, not bad for common I guess. Rick


----------



## carling (Jul 5, 2007)

When I was new to the bottle bug, I posted questions and always asked for values, and I still do.  If the great guys on this site had never answered me because of some of the reasons I've heard above, I never would have been on this site again.  I believe you should help all the first time or new people posting no matter what their question is, or whether or not they ever come back.  Unfortunately I'm still basically a newbie as far as bottle knowledge, and I can't contribute like I would like to like the rest of you.  But I sure appreciate everyone's time they spend helping others and myself in the past!

 So to summarize everyone's above postings, you need to know the value of what you own because:  
 - For trading so you don't get ripped off
 - For selling so you don't get ripped off
 - For buying so you don't get ripped off
 - For insuring against loss so you don't get ripped off
 - For proper storage to decrease damage risk for rarer valuable items
 - Because its human nature to be naturally curious to know!

 Boy, I would love to go to a bottle show where "value" isn't a concern with the "true" collectors of the hobby.  Where the greatest value is appreciating how they look on their shelves, or the history behind the bottle, or how it was made, or how it was found.  Yeah, right!  I've seen the prices at the bottle shows!  

 When you decide to get out of the hobby, and putting family inheritance aside,.....Are you going to give all your bottles away to the collectors in the hobby who "appreciate" their beauty and history?  Or are you going to sell them?

 Everyone should know the value of what they own whether you are a collector or not.  And it shouldn't be insulting to any hobby to try and find out this info.  If not for you, then for your family who will need to know when you are dead and they are stuck with your property.  You won't own your bottles forever.

 Rick  (Carling)

 Thanks again to all who've had answered my previous postings this past year and given me great info regarding bottles and other stuff I have come across.  Including values!  I really appreciate everyone's time.  There are a great bunch of people on this site!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

Yea I know what your saying carling,I have helped many New Comers out also, and I still do to this day, I can give you a list if you like? but I still don't like (WHAT'S IT WORTH) being the( first) thing out of some ones mouth, how common is this? or how rare? is much better, just the way I see it, and that's the way I keep it, as to bottle shows I don't go to them, a lot of people like them I don't, I went to one (once) that  was back in 2004 when I dug a 22 foot brick liner with a 600 bottles in it, some people remembered us from the  local paper, and started asking to buy some of the bottles we dug, I didn't sell a one, what I did see is greed in a lot of those peoples eyes,not all but a lot, don't take it the wrong way now, to each his own, some like bottle shows, some like screw tops ect I don't, and I am just stating my view the way I feel, don't jump the gun now, seeing things different is what makes the world go round, I like reading all the different (views) on this thread but when it all come down to it WHAT ITS WORTH is the last thing on my list.,I am not going to retire on a bottle find anyway, oh and to your question of what I am going to do with all my $$$$ good bottles when I die? MAN THEY ARE GOING IN THE BOX WITH ME!!!! BHAHAHAHAH!!!!  SO THEY DON'T END UP AT A BOTTLE SHOW! Yea baby! Its gona be in the will, I hope no one on this forum digs me up just for some  stinking glass, if so make sure you toss a few good ones back for the next guy! hope its a bottle (lover) lol[8D]   SickRick


 [/align]


----------



## carling (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, I thought about bringing a few things with me, too, in the box 6 feet under.  But maybe I'll just stick with something simple like pictures so nobody digs me up!  (Some of the guys on this site live a little too close to me []).  Not sure yet if I'm going to Will my stuff away one day, or sell it and live it up the best I can before both feet are in the hole!  Take care..........Rick


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow after 30minutes of reading I figured Id post my opinion, and if you dont like it, stick it.
 I love to find bottles, but I have to buy most of the ones ive got since I live in the middle of nowhere WV (no sanborn maps or anything from my area). Sure Ive got bottles worth $100+ and Ive sold alot of my bottles. Im 16 and work my butt off if I find something I want, for example last fall I decided I wanted to buy a Camaro, well theres a beautiful red 1 settin in my garage now, and I sold some great bottles, and I admit I profited on alot of them, but I had tied my money up in them to begin with. Id rather know the value of things than loss my ass on something. I love to find out the history of any bottle I have not just the value, and Im glad to share any info if Ive got it. Id also love to dig with someone that knows what there doing someday, but for now alot of my bottle collecting involves the value.  But thats just my oppinion.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 5, 2007)

I like your opinion wvhillbilly!  It sounds like you work hard and have nice things to show for it!  Being interested in the value of a bottle and in the history of a bottle are not mutually exclusive - I, like you, have an interest in both.


----------



## LC (Jul 5, 2007)

Don't you just love different opinions !! I believe all of the comments I have read pertaining to this subject has been really great, and I think a really nice thread has been started on the subject. That is what makes us all different as individuals.
      As for when I pass on, I have to Sons that will end up with whatever Myself and My Misses have worked for over the span of our lives. This is what my oldest Son says to me in reference to what I cherish as for my bottles and other collectables I have - *Dad, when you are gone we are selling every bit of this &%$#!* My youngest Son could care less about any of it as well. (*Just scares the daylights out of me, might have to do like Rick, take it with me when I go !!)* . My Boys do collect some sports memorabilia, *usually what they find in my garage here that I have come onto, that they get for nothing), you know, the Junk!*[/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

I have one daughter she is 24 now she thinks my bottles are (cool) but do you think when I am in the ground, she will put hundreds of bottles around her house??  NOT!! !! some stranger will get there hands on them! not if I can help it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I started this post I didn't mean to start sh@#$%^t  but you know sh!@#$%^it  happens  hahahah!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

HILLBILLY said it ALL! in 8 words If in yall don't like it stick it!!![8D] that's just how I feel, I can tell you this though... I love each and every one of you like brothers and sisters in this Glass World We Live In.[8|] Rick


----------



## LC (Jul 5, 2007)

I think for the most part that everything said is pretty much on the positive side Rick, I have actually enjoyed it myself.


----------



## Digger George (Jul 5, 2007)

HEY WHATS THIS BURGER WORTH!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

Bahahahah!!!! LMAO! Your Killing me!!! George. That aint one of your permissions is it?  [8D]
 humm that burger is worth about a quarter..........................pound!!!! quarter ton? but that pic is priceless!!


 I cant stop laffin!!!! And that's woth a million bucks.
 That's one messed up pic dude,I have to save that baby and do some photo shop with it, slap my buddys face on there haha.


 Rick


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jul 5, 2007)

I figured I might jump on this topics band wagon. First off, I am a "newbie" to this world of bottle collectiing. I am learning as I go along, and with the help of a friend here. Someone who took time out, to help me along. I havent been digging in a privy...yet...but Ive been digging an old dump along the creek for the last week. The first thing I do, when I get back with my backpack of bottles, is try to find out as much as I can about the HISTORY. I search every possible place on the web, read for hours, and write down as much info as I can. When Im at a dead end, I try to post here, to get that missing link of info. Not really "whats it worth." Some have been kind enough to reply, and many thanks to you all. Since my new found hobby as begun, I can tell you what its worth to me...my teenage daughter rolls her eyes,and says Mom your "gay". Been told Im lost to a bottle ( not the booze bottle either) When friends online ask what im doing, and I say "researching bottles" they give me the LOL. It's been worth being dirty, breaking nails, and being cut up to all hell. I have no answers for "what are you doing with all those bottles?" There are worse things in life I could be doing...I hated history in school, now I cant seem to get enough history. Even tho, I havent found a WOW bottle yet, it hasnt made the interest any less.

NEWBIE point of view


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

*WoW!  I did not see a $ sign in that whole paragraph, very good grasshopper[8D], I do see HISTORY though[] hahaha that's good  you don't get discouraged when you dig common stuff in dumps, in time you will dig better and better stuff, if you stay into it like you are, you have to keep letting the bottle bug bite, after a while the bottle GOD shows up and life is good. Rick *


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Jul 5, 2007)

LOL "grasshopper", but I really AM!  I have gotten bit by the bottle bug...and I LOVE it!  I did forget to mention your name, Rick...you are an asset to this forum, and to all the newbies. I do appreciate all your advice, and words of wisdom. May the bottle God, be good to you. Im not giving up, I cant wait to hear you say "WOW grasshopper you did great!"


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 6, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> The one you got attacked for inquiring about?Haha[]Yes,I still have it and enjoy it very much.It is tempting to sell it,the way the market has been the last 6 months or so,though.Take care,Doug


 
 LOL  Yeah , I thought that this might be you from your posts and your finds . You dig some great stuff ..... a lot of research and dirt moving huh ? 
 That forum really shocked me with the warm welcome from a couple of diggers. HaHa  
 I had a Blue green and an Aqua Root's at the time and thought your Green one would be a nice addition to the grouping if you were going to sell or trade it. Both my Root's are gone now ( in trade ) for what I collect ( Drake's ). 
 Have a good one ! Brian


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 6, 2007)

Brian,

     Thanks for the compliment.You are right alot of research and dirt moving with more focus on the latter.It is not so much about luck,and where you live and dig as it is about moving dirt.It is about averages.Most pits suck but you have to get them out of the way.I hate when I hear people say" I don't have places to dig like you."Another reason I never give locations.The places I dig in a way suck,because they lack many pontilled sodas and other big city bottles but we manage to get some other nice stuff.Show us some pics of those beautiful Drakes sometime.Doug


----------



## huffmnd (Jul 7, 2007)

It seems that everyone has a bit of a different opinion on this one, so lets give mine a go. I first came to this site looking for information on a bottle that I had found. I didn't know a thing about bottles then other than the fact that some had value. I have many interests coins, clocks, knives, books, cars etc. I also carve wood dolls and I collect bottles. I am a history buff, I am involved with the local museum just a few miles away. The history on anything intrigues me. 
  I don't collect these things purely for the fact that they are old. I have a pile of bottles here that have history to them that I would gladly sell......hmm...let's see how about a bromo seltzer I will let you have it for say.....$75.00 or this really old brown bottle that says clorox on the side I couldn't let it go for any less than $125.00. If you are willing to pay those prices I will gladly unload them on you and 50 more just like them.
 Part of collecting bottles is in the money aspect. You can't tell me any different. IF YOU DO then I would gladly give you 50 cents a piece for those pontiled ink bottles or 25 cents a for that funny  shaped bottle there...what is it you call it a Drake's Plantation something or other?

I would like to know the opinions of the people that are looking at this forum right now and trying to make up their minds as to whether or not they should join. They see a post like this and the first thing that  a lot of them will do is to say "What a bunch whining idiots" and they will never visit the site again. 
 If you don't want to help somebody out when they ask you a question, then don't do it. But don't complain because somebody is seeking advice or help on determining the value of a bottle.
When you first started collecting bottles, let me guess what one of the first few sentences was. "WHAT IS IT WORTH??!!"

That is my opinion and I am sticking to it.


----------



## bearswede (Jul 7, 2007)

> THEY ARE GOING IN THE BOX WITH ME!!!!


 
 Mmmmmmmmm... I posted here on the forum many months ago the thought that I would want my ashes to be sealed inside the crude ol' Dr. Townsend's I had... Then I could maybe someday be sold at a bottle show and forever be in the company of grand old glass...

 Sold that bottle... Guess I'll have to get anuther...


 Ron


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 7, 2007)

Any value?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 7, 2007)

That's when it bugs me. No hello, could you help or anything. Just a lousy picture with no description and not so much as a thanks after. That's rare but it happens.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2007)

*No my first question was not (What's it worth) I was 14,  My Grandmother got me into bottle digging, at the time she owned an antique barn in the poconos, the first dump I ever dug had local blob top sodas it it, I was hooked on the spot, she might have thought humm what's this one worth but never said to me, that bottle could be worth some money, Ricky lets sell it!! instead she talked about the (History) of the bottle of that era, I don't think you read what I wrote and what others wrote that agree with me, I never said I (never sell) any bottles, I said its not the first thing that comes to mind when I dig a good bottle, (I love this hobby),also I would not sell a Clorox to some one for 100 bucks, even if a newcomer wanted to buy it, and that is the only type of bottle collector that would,, that's called being honest, that's one of the reasons I believe I dig such good pits is because being honest in life gets you great paybacks in some things you love in life, and digging bottles is on the top of my list, also if you think people come to this site and say (what a bunch winning of idiots) then how come you stayed?  I am not complaing I was just stating my point, on the What's it worth subject, and I do help people, look over past posts. ALSO that's my line you cant use it.*
    [/align]
(That is my Life and I am sticking to it.) [/align] [/align]I am glad I caught this post, it was a refresher course on GREED[/align]And how thankful I am For my Grandmother.[/align]May she rest in peace,thanks mum keep them good pits comeing.
 [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2007)

You might be able to (buy) another, but it might be a little tough to dig a great bottle like that again.Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2007)

YEA I will tell you the value,its worth about how much I spent on reading glass at the drug store ....so I can see if that was even a bottle hahahahahah!!! RICK


----------



## bearswede (Jul 7, 2007)

> it might be a little tough to dig a great bottle like that again.Rick


 
 Don't believe that baby was ever in the ground... That's another consideration:

 "Attic" mint bottles are never found by digging... They must be acquired above ground...


 R


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2007)

That's cool and all but I think I will take mine from the pits of  days long past, or like you said find one in an old house under the floor boards or (Attic) in mint shape, but for me, IM talking just for my self now, if I couldn't (Find) dig my own bottles I wouldn't have any, when I get to old to dig,thats a whole different ball game,mabey I should start a thread To dig or not to dig that is the question? hahah Rick[/align] [/align]I did dig a (attic mint) bottle an emerald green squat I swear it was in a box under the ground its so clean. And scratch free.[/align]


----------



## logueb (Jul 11, 2007)

> I found a quarter today what's it worth? Bhahahah!!!!![8D]


 Strange that this was posted in this thread.  Hey Rick, I found a quarter during a dig last week.  Not just any quarter mind you.  A 1789 ( 2) Reale  Spanish Milled Mexico Mint Carlous IV coin.  According to the web, that makes it a quarter or 1/4  the value of a piece of eight (8 reale).  Guess what everyone who sees the coin asks? " What's it worth?"   I have enjoyed the reasearch into the history of this coin more than any monetary value that I would receive.  Did you know?
 That the British would not let the Colonies mint their own coins?
 That the first US  mint was in Philadelphia in 1792?
 That the Spanish Milled coins were used as currency in the newly formed US?
 That the portrait on this 1789 coin is not of Carlous IV, but of Carlous III?
 Neither did I until I did the research.  

 Want to see a Pic of the coin?
 Maybe I'll do a post later.

 I've collected for over 40 years.  What's the collection of 40 years worth?  Do I expect a return on all the time that I have invested in digging, buying, studying etc.?
 Am I going to sell the collection and finance my retirement?  Do I think of $$ everytime that I pull a bottle out of the ground?
 Money is a part of this hobby. Also is the supply and demand aspect.  We either dig, buy, trade, or are given bottles.  We dig and create a collection and also save money.  We buy and upgrade collections.  We  specialize and sell off what we do not collect.  Do we bring home every bottle that we dig?  Of course not. And why not? Because we leave those common unembossed bottles because there is little monetary value in them. Ahhh!!. we say that we do not have the room, that we leave them for future collectors etc. But the truth is that we leave the ones that have no value. I enjoy the collecting part and yes I have that "what's it worth?" in the back of my mind every time I see a bottle. It's  that part of the hobby where the knowledge and experience pays off.   Nobody wants to get ripped off buying or selling.  In my years of collecting, I have sold three bottles, three Coca Cola Hutches.  At the time I needed  the money, but had no idea of their true value. Had the forum been here , those would probably be sitting on my shelf today.   I probably will never be able to replace those in the collection.  This forum is a great place to learn about bottles and collecting and values.   I have collected more in the six months since I have been on the forum than I had in the past six years. And yes, I get tired of hearing the "what's it worth"  and no regard for the history of a bottle.  My collection is probably worth about as much as my opinion, about  Two cents worth.


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 11, 2007)

Let me pose another question for you Rick.  Say you and your digging partner dig a bottle or something worth $50,000 would you keep it or sell it? What would you do in that kind of a situation?

 Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Chris whats up...yea we talked about that when we started digging together, any real (big) money bottle we would sell and split, now your going to ask me what's big money right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you said 50 grand so 50 grand it is. when is that going to happen? lol your not a mind reader are you  hahah  Rick

 ps that FGC clorox is worth about 50 Gs isnt it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Buster..yea I would like to  see a pic of that coin, is it in good shape? man my buddy would flip, he's the coin man, as to this subject of what's it worth, every body does there own thing, we we all thought the same it would be one boring world wouldn't you say? you said worth is one of the first thing you think when you pull out a good bottle, well so do i but its filtered through my brain to come out as this...The worth of a bottle just tells (ME) how good I am doing, Quote from a good friend of mine Charlie Cook, New Orleans 70 years old and still digging, so I guess I do think of money, but not in my pocket. Rick    [/align] [/align]I thought this thread was long gone [/align]


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 11, 2007)

Rick I guess everyone just has a point were the money out weighs the historical value of an item. Yours being $50,000. others it mite be $50 or $5 some people don't value history. Others value history but need some extra money to live. Everyone has to set a line where they can afford to keep something or sell it and use the money for other purposes. My digging partner said he wouldn't want the responsibility of having a bottle worth more then $20 grand in his house. And if he sold the bottle he would probably take a vacation or buy a new truck or something he doesn't buy bottles just digs them. Me on the other hand if i liked the bottle and it went with my collection I would gladly keep it. And my digging partner I'm talking about has been digging sense the early 1960s and has thousands of pontiled bottles hes dug. He very very rarely sells anything he gets in the pick. Unless he has more then one of them and its going to a collector that will really enjoy the bottle. Where as me I sell probably 95% of the bottles i dig. I only keep the ones that relate to my collecting interest and i use the money from selling the ones i don't have interest in to buy others for my collection. The point I'm getting at is everyone has their own reasoning for wanting to know what a bottle is worth. And who really cares if the only reason the owner of a bottle wants to know what its worth is to sell it then so be it. When they sell the bottle hopefully it will end up in the hands of someone that will enjoy the bottle and the seller can use the money for what ever they want. The way I look at it is its a Win Win situation for all.

   Chris


----------



## jwschaeffer (Jul 11, 2007)

Somehow and someway money always comes into the picture! I learned a valuable lesson. In a previous thread I posted about a bottle I dug near the Reading Airport, this spot I have been digging since I was a kid. Only me and my best friend knew about this spot until I posted a pic of a blob top soda from there. I went back about a month ago and found my spot to be dug hard core. I spoke with someone who is a member of  this forum too and he said he heard that two forum members found my spot. I say "my spot" because I have been digging there on and off for twenty years. I personally think it is pretty low! If you guys that did the digging are reading this..thank you for the lesson. I will never post where I dug anything here again. What did they do it for?? MONEY! Sorry Rick, seen this post as a good avenue to vent.                                  John


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2007)

Chris I said that before, to each his own, this thread started because  I saw 4 people in a row post (what's it worth) and it stuck in my head, to tell you the truth I am happy with the way I dig, the way we don't pick bottles, the way I  feel about history and bottles, and the way this thread ended up, I love to dig bottles and feel that rush & the feel of history all around me, I cant say others feel the same way, but I do, and one more thing I know is when I leave this forum, and go dig a pit, all is washed from my brain money,people,talking about money, talking about bottles, IM right your wrong, your right IM wrong,blaa blaa blaa ect it all boils down to EACH HIS OWN just like you said about your digging buddy not selling and you selling, IM like him and you  mixed keep the good sell the common, no matter how you look at it, we all love to dig bottles,or buy bottles or we wouldnt be here. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2007)

*Why say sorry to me John?? im with ya,tell it like it is, that's greed for you, and being a rotten person in my book, If some one did that to me I would find them, it is a free country and all but at least they could have ask if they could join you at your spot. Rick*


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Chris, RIGHT ON!   I just joined this forum to say it.

 It can get annoying when people with no interest in a bottle are constantly clucking about "what is it worth?"  but they found it, one way or another and are entitled to its value.  The quicker they get rid of it the quicker someone who appreciates it will have it.  If these people knew there were other ways to find a bottles value the wouldnt be asking...

 When I dig a bottle the first question is "what is it?' then sometimes "wow" and sometimes "oh one of those"  but I always want to know "what is it worth?"  I am not a rich Man and if I dug a valuable bottle I would have to sell it.  I probably wouldnt want too but I need rent, gas, to pay bills, food, a car (my truck just died) and even to spread some joy with my family and friends like a nice dinner or trip to the cape....

 I know my history and the story behind my bottles, and enjoy long hours of research to know these things but...

 I also have a crud load of bottles!  I keep narrowing down the field and ending up with too many...  I have drakes plantations and wolfes and pontils sitting boxes because I cant display them! So some will get sold to someone who can proudly put them out on a shelf and a few, as much as I hate to keep them boxed will stay there until I get a bigger place!  Isnt that all part of it? the open and free flowing exchange of bottles?  

 We all sell at some point while there is probably a bottle for all of us which at no point would we sell, contradicting but true?  And there are treasure hunters who have no interest in history or collecting, and as long as they are not digging our dumps there doing us a favor by bringing more great bottle to light, right?  

 So what is it worth...  10 cents, 50,000 thousand bucks, a hike through an old deserted homestead, a peaceful day reminiscing through history, that excitement of not know what it is yet, a good work out, a keen and victorious hunt through a junk shop or that rush when you snipe the bid with 2.5 seconds on the clock!


----------



## logueb (Jul 11, 2007)

Rick, I brought the thread back up because I enjoy the finding, searching the history, and adding to the collection.  I just wanted to vent about the "what's it worth " thing.  I get so tired of people asking me this.  When you tell them a bottle is worth maybe a buck or so they say Oh. Like every bottle ought to be worth a fortune.  The money thing doesn't bother me.  If someone hits a great bottle, it's theirs to do as they please.  I know where mine is going, into the collection room.  Like you I use the value as a gauge of how the dig is going.  The older the bottles the better the value and the greater the historical value.  There is so much history in these bottles. I'll try to get a pic of the coin and post. 

 John, Man that's a bummer.  I always use code names for the dumps that I dig.  You've probably seen my post of the swamp dig, kudzu dig etc. Let em look and find the way that I did.  I haven't posted any digs lately.  It could have been accidental or it could have been the posting on the forum, but I've seen some folks poking around lately.  I had a good situation with the trackhoe operator and supervisor and didn't want someone screwing up the dig. I'll try to post later on that construction dig.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 11, 2007)

Sell them all!!!!  hahahahahah  who cares !!! sell your clothes your house, your car, your dog,your cat as long as I have (my) good bottles that's all that matters to me, [8D] Aint it funny how this post is bringing people out of the wood work,mabey that's what you need to get people to speak up. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2007)

Ching Ching! thats  the post I was waiting for! your the man!this is my last post on this subject! ....I think [8D] Rick


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 12, 2007)

> I went back about a month ago and found my spot to be dug hard core. I spoke with someone who is a member of this forum too and he said he heard that two forum members found my spot





> ORIGINAL: jwschaefferlesson.


 
  I have dealt with lowlifes like this that were so called "friends" even."Good buddy" if you will.I will call a spade a spade too.Now,I routinely hear about people that don't even know me thinking I am a dirtbag because of what they heard from a friend of these people.Several on this forum.I have got along with all the great people in this hobby with the exeption of a couple.I have never stole,or took somebody I know digging spot.NOBODY SHOULD POST THE LOCATION OF AN ONGOING DIG!!!This is the best lesson a newcomer can learn.Good people expect others to be the same.This hobby has the best group of people I have ever met,but there are the *******.*GREED SUCKS!!!*


----------



## jwschaeffer (Jul 12, 2007)

I have learned my lesson!! I am still very thankful I found this forum, I can tell that most here are just "good people". But I won't forget again that greed is very real! And...............GREED SUCKS!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2007)

I said that was my last post on this thread ...I lied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just had a good idea say you got a killer 1850 house your going to dig, dig it and filler back up, then burry a lot of 1850s shards around the yard and some back in the hole you dug, tell them where you dug,and let um come!!!!  hahaha while you are in a tree with a cam that would be GREAT! caught on film Greedy A holes in action!  film at 11. Rick


----------



## Jim1870 (Jul 12, 2007)

Any odds on what this one is worth?? Is it whole or broken??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2007)

I rest my case.


----------



## jwschaeffer (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2007)

[]


----------



## Jim1870 (Jul 12, 2007)

elitist 

_adjective_ 
 [ol]Characteristic of or resembling a snob: snobbish, snobby. _Informal_ high-hat, snooty, stuck-up, uppish, uppity. _See_ attitude/good attitude/bad attitude/neutral attitude, self-love/modesty.[/ol]
_noun_ 
 [ol]One who despises people or things regarded as inferior, especially because of social or intellectual pretension: snob. _Informal_ snoot. _See_ attitude/good attitude/bad attitude/neutral attitude, self-love/modesty.[/ol]


----------



## carling (Jul 12, 2007)

Whoa, new member Jim1870 with the slick comeback! []

 I'm thinking his original question was a test......


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Jul 12, 2007)

what its worth to us, nothing, its the thrill of the hunt, the beauty of the find . we have complete coin sets also but there not about value .its history and that feeling you get when you find something old thats not been seen in years .plus there nice to look at and talk about.


----------



## Jim1870 (Jul 12, 2007)

> I'm thinking his original question was a test......


 
 Thanks for getting it, carling.  I'm just enjoying my newfound hobby and this site.  A thousand questions and I've only dug my first 100.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2007)

That's good your honest about your self I like that in a person.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2007)

Im thinking my answer was not a test.


----------



## jwschaeffer (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome Jim! Most people in this forum are just awesome! I don't think you could find a better source for the history and rarity of bottles than the members of this forum.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 12, 2007)

Clap clap Clap Clap Clap []


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 13, 2007)

Here ya go lobey[]


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 13, 2007)

believe me i know...itll be tough but we can do it...


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 13, 2007)

This is rich!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2007)

Hahahahaha !!! Tony with that  stake the post goes on! and lobey you helped  lol I said I wasn't going to reply about 10 posts back [8D] OK heres what i will do I wont talk about the subject at hand...I think  Rick


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 13, 2007)

> I said I wasn't going to reply about 10 posts back


 

 ya know rick ya could at least shut up when you say your gonna![][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2007)

Tony I tried my brain stopped but my finger kept going[8D]


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 13, 2007)

sounds about right[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhh chit here we go again[8D] almost 2000 hits[8D]


----------



## justadddirt (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Rick You're just like my wife, Always has to get the last word in!!!![][][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2007)

I will take  that with a grain of privy dirt since its still Fri the 13th, and I don't want to get the last word I want to get the last sentance[8D]  2000 people hit this post where are thay all??? Rick ........ off to bed diggin 
 tomorrow[/align]


----------



## capsoda (Jul 14, 2007)

Has anybody seen my shoes??? [8|]  Or know what they might be worth. [sm=lol.gif]

 Friday the 13th you say???[]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 14, 2007)

Warren ,
 A picture would help in estimating the value of your shoes ! 
 If you find them ! LOL


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2007)

Cap, If you can't find your shoes, I found about 10 pairs in the pit we just finished. All sizes and styles, just not in the best of shape. They were comparable to my 3-year-old smelly work boots [] ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2007)

Cap I never really find any (whole) shoes but I have found a lot of souls, you need a sole? or two [8D] I will save some for ya you can use string to tie um to your feet  hahahahah!!! Rick   

 my goal in life is to make this thred hit 5 000[8D]


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 16, 2007)

Rick, You will never get to 5,000 with it on the second page.Haha!


----------

